# question on M2



## mr6768 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi . I learned how to solve Cube using M2 from stefen pochmann website.
but i sometimes end up in a weird way like that all of my edges are solved but the centers are flipped .
can anyone teach me the parity ? is this the parity ?
what should i do ?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 26, 2010)

After solving the last edge (your centers are now off) execute M' F2 M' F2. Your centers are now fixed and UB and UF edges are swapped. You can now setup your remaining two corners to swap at the same time as those two edges. Setting up into a T-Perm usually isn't difficult, especially if you use 3OP for corners.


----------



## Weston (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't think that's what his problem was.
His problem isn't parity. 
Most likely what youre doing wrong is shooting to the wrong edge on the M slice when you have your M slice is off. (Every other edge)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2010)

Weston said:


> I don't think that's what his problem was.
> His problem isn't parity.
> Most likely what youre doing wrong is shooting to the wrong edge on the M slice when you have your M slice is off. (Every other edge)


I agree with Shaden; it sounds to me like his problem is probably parity. If you solve an odd number of edges, and just solve them with standard M2 algorithms, you'll have all the edges solved but the centers are flipped. Which is what he says.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 27, 2010)

Now, if the problem is that your corners AND edges are solved and only your centers are off, M' E2 M E2 should fix this problem. However you shouldn't be running into this situation using M2.

I believe my first response is the solution you're looking for to solve parity. This case shouldn't pop up in M2 and means you're doing some incorrectly.


----------



## Weston (Aug 27, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Now, if the problem is that your corners AND edges are solved and only your centers are off, M' E2 M E2 should fix this problem. However you shouldn't be running into this situation using M2.



That's what I thought he meant


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 27, 2010)

yes, my problem is that i have all my edges and corners solved but my centers are off . I used M' E2 M E2 but it didn't work . you didn't understand what i said.
i hold my cube in this way : White on top and Red on front . when i do and M2 my top would be Yellow and my Front Orange.(my buffer piece is Yellow-Red)
i mean that i solved all the corners and all the edges around(like edges that have blue and green stickers) and there are only Middle layer edges left.
here's the case i ended up : my buffer is in its own position but the centers are off (so my DF edge which is Yellow-red is in White-Orange position because the centers are off and also my white-orange is in my yellow-red position and ...)
I think i need you see Eric's video on m2 and old pochmann .


----------



## cubing3751 (Oct 21, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> yes, my problem is that i have all my edges and corners solved but my centers are off . I used M' E2 M E2 but it didn't work . you didn't understand what i said.
> i hold my cube in this way : White on top and Red on front . when i do and M2 my top would be Yellow and my Front Orange.(my buffer piece is Yellow-Red)
> i mean that i solved all the corners and all the edges around(like edges that have blue and green stickers) and there are only Middle layer edges left.
> here's the case i ended up : my buffer is in its own position but the centers are off (so my DF edge which is Yellow-red is in White-Orange position because the centers are off and also my white-orange is in my yellow-red position and ...)
> I think i need you see Eric's video on m2 and old pochmann .


 
Do U'F2UM2U'F2U
then the R perm


----------



## riffz (Oct 21, 2010)

Do you solve corners or edges first?


----------

